# 1970's TECHNO DIGILIGHT? COPY?



## miamibeachcg (Sep 13, 2018)

First time here!

I found this at a local pawn shop yesterday. I knew Technos watches but hadn't seen this shape before.
I thought I'd found it when I found circa 1970's Technos Digilight Automatic watches. They look EXACTLY like mine - but on the dial where they say Technos Digilight automatic; mine says: Technos Digital Automatic!
I have looked & looked but can't find another one like mine. Was it a misspelling?
Is mine a early - or later - version? Is it a copy?

Thanks


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

That's quite cool! Very 70's science fiction looking.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Some more,








l



















all seem to be "digilight".


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I really like those Technos watches - I would dearly love one in my collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## miamibeachcg (Sep 13, 2018)

Yes BUT - all the ones you showed say Techos DigiLIGHT Automatic while mine says Technos DIGITAL Automatic - I'm asking WHY?! Is mine an early version (Mine also says Waterproof to 5 AT, while others say Water Resistant)?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Does the "Digilight" light up? As i have one similar, automatic and it has a small 1.5v seed bulb so it illuminates the dial, just a thought


----------

